# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Lỗi Windows >  Lỗi win 10 installation

## thieuk55

em chào các bác, chúc các bác năm mới thành công, vạn sự như ý. 
chà là em vừa mới cài win 10, khi gõ câu lệnh:
msiexec.exe /x "{26ff0635-2319-4da6-8b7d-d35e9cd40e85}”
trong command prompt thì win 10 báo lỗi 
this installation package could not be opend. verify that the package exits and that you can asset it, and contact the application vendor to verify that this is a vaild window installer package.
em không biết phải làm sao cả, em cảm ơn các bác nhiều.
lý do là phãi gõ câu lệnh đấy thì ứng dụng duet display mới hoạt động>
cảm ơn ạ

----------


## nguyennhu

@trần hoàng sơn bạn có thể nói rõ hơn về thao tác bạn đang làm với command trên.

----------


## hienpq

win 10 tới giờ chưa fix hết lổi luôn mà bác ơi, sài nội update không là thấy hết time

----------


## phuong3992

em không biết phải làm sao cả, em cảm ơn các bác nhiều.
lý do là phãi gõ câu lệnh đấy thì ứng dụng duet display mới hoạt động>
cảm ơn ạ

----------


## dongapex92

Thử update lên đi đã                                charrrrrrrr

----------


## vitinhynguyen

cứu khi cài win xp bị lỗi màn hình xanh. ko vào wn dc. cài hoài vẫn bị dôm

----------


## tienquan189

Nói chung là cứ win 7 mà sài cho nhẹ máy, đỡ tốn dung lượng  :Smile: )

----------


## mrhieuson

thử update mới xem, hoặc bản win của bạn đnag looixm với lỗi nyaf có nhiều nguyên nhân lắm

----------

